# Boer kids 1 set of Trips and 1 set of twins getting started for the year.



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Star a 2nd freshner had a set of trips on Sunday 2 bucklings and a doeling. One my FF had twin bucklings on Monday.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Cute congrats


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

they're so cute! congrats!!!


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Awww sooo cute!! Congrats


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats!! Cute pictures.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

So cute! It so fun in the early days when they are all legs. Congratulations!


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Looks like the little one is laughing at mom's tickly tongue in that last pic.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Congrats! Gotta love those Boer babies!!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Here they are at a week old.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

They already got nice front ends on them!! Looks like they'll grown out nicely GT.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

The 4 bucklings are going to a bbq. Going to watch the little doeling and see how she grows.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look like they are doing well!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

The one on the far right has the most beautiful eyes! Nice wide chests too!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

loggyacreslivestock said:


> The one on the far right has the most beautiful eyes! Nice wide chests too!


That is a little doeling.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

So far she looks really nice, I would be keeping a close eye on her too!!


----------

